# Bleeding 504 diesel



## pecken (Apr 22, 2010)

when I run out of fuel I find it extremely hard to restart..I bleed the air out at the filter .. Is there more bleeding I'm missing? PLease help as its sitting out in the field now.......


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You need to crack open the lines at the injectors themselves.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Best thing is to never run out of fuel with a diesel. You get the air in the injector lines and, as was said above, the only way to get it out is to loosen the fittings at the injectors and crank it over until fuel comes out.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Pecken, I was just curious if you got it going?


----------



## pecken (Apr 22, 2010)

*Still won't Start*

I 'm getting fuel now but it still won't start..... Seems to have good compression ..Was wondering about the timing.. any ideas on doing that?
By the way my starter is pulling about 300 amps when cranking .. Is the high?


----------



## pecken (Apr 22, 2010)

YES I fginally got it running.._ think my biggest problem was my starter ..it was not turning over fast enough. Seems be be running fine now except it seems to misfire or sputter at low rpms. Plus I have afew leaks in hyrdralics that need help. Is rebuilding clyinders on a front lift and power steering somthing I can do or should it be left to a professional?_


----------

